# I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle.



## Hawk-old (Sep 4, 2002)

: When I bought my Turbo S, the spoiler raised at 45 mph and lowered at 10mph. After a week of ownership, my sunroof quit working and I took the car to the dealer. After a week in the shop, the dealer finally fixed the sunroof but now they insist that my spoiler should not raise until approximately 90mph. I don't think it is working at all, (except manually). How should the spoiler on a 2002 Turbo S beetle operate?


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Hawk)*

it should do the same as mine... up at 45, down at 10 and i think the sunroof(when tilted up) closes automatically at 90 or 100 or something


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (02BeetleSport)*

Here's a question for you. When using the switch under the dash to manually operate the spoiler, should it go down in increments, even when holding the button down? Mine does this. Its smooth going up, but not going down. Very curious???


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (forewheel)*

yeah mine does that too, they have a brochure at the dealer about the spoiler and it talks about "zones" 
i just happen to have that








_new beetle GLX spoiler
zone 1: 0-12mph
zone2:12-78
zone3:78-90
zone4:90+_
it goes into more mumbo jumbo that really doesnt explain any questions i have about it, like "why not just have up or down







"


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (02BeetleSport)*

thanks for the info







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (forewheel)*

Here in foggy old England.. Turbo & V5 Beetle spoliers go up at around 97mph.. and come down again at more or less the same speed. So they rarely got any excersize.. And frequently jammed. So I swapped my spoiler motor out for a late US spec one. And it now goes up at 45mph'ish. And falls at 10mph'ish. Much better! and never jams.. 
When using the switch to manually trigger the spoiler, it goes up in 1 hit.. And comes down in 5-6 steps. But when driving, it comes down in 1 go (I can hear it). But I am pretty sure that with the older 97mph motor, it used to come down, even when driving, in 5-6 steps also. Either way, the steps thing is normal. It probably helps stop over tall and careless kids getting their fingers trapped in it, or something.
As far as I was aware, there are only 2 motor versions.. Although I may be wrong?
But here are the part numbers for anyone that wants em.
1C0-959-733-C Is the 50mph Up, 10mph down version..
1C0-959-733-B Is the 97mph Up/down version.
PS, the spoiler motors are really easy to swap over.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (MeetleBan)*

HAWK - so does your spoiler no longer go up at 45? From what I hear, the entire "decision-making" hardware for what speed the spoiler raises/lowers is NOT in the ECU, but in the mechanisms for the spoiler itself. Service may have (stupidly) put in an older spoiler on your TurboS, because they are still under the impression that the spoilers are supposed to deploy at 90.
FOREWHEEL - mine does the smooth-up, slow-down when I'm using the button. It's a relic from previous spoiler programming, where the spoiler went down in decrements so as to reduce the disruption of airflow across the car as the spoiler retracts, I believe. Something like that...I remember reading it on NB.org a few months ago. On my Turbo S, when the spoiler is going up or down "on its own" it is always smooth up and smooth down.


----------



## machone (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Iago)*

Ok now Im cornfused







One says there is a switch for the spoiler one says its programed one says there are two different motors. Im soooo lost now...... Mine doesnt go up till 97mph which I would like around 70ish myself but who am I?? If there is a switch where is it located? Inquiring minds want to know!!!!


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (machone)*

All Bugs with a spoiler have a switch to trigger the spoiler manually.. VW says this is for cleaning purposes.. The switch is awkwardly placed under the dash.. Kind of near the base of the stearing column. If you cant feel it there, stick yer head in the footwell and look up, and you should see it.
I think early US spec Turbo Bugs had the spoiler pop up at 97'ish mph. Later ones were changed to 45'ish mph. And go down at 10!mph. But in England at least.. The spoilers on Turbo & V5 Bugs still have the spoiler set to rise and fall at the higher speed of 97mph. The spoiler doesnt really do anything until these kinds of speeds anyway. So having it operate at lower road speeds is really just for visual apeal only.
Anyway, As i said in the post above, the speed the spoiler deploys at, is controlled by a module in the spoilers motor assembly. And at present, the only way to change the speeds the spoiler works at, is to swap out the motor assemblies. So you only have the 2 speed options to choose from.


----------



## beezlebug (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Hawk)*

I had the same exact problem.... The right fog light went out, the spoiler light came on and the sunroof stopped working. 
They had my bug in for a week.







I have a list of all the work they did if you want me to email it. 
Everything works now, the spoiler comes up around 40mph and goes back down at 10mph


----------



## Hawk-old (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (beezlebug)*

Please send me anything that you think might help







My e-mail address is [email protected] Thanks a lot


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Hawk)*

2001 and older models automatically deploy at 92-97mph. 2002 models deploy at 45mph. The spoiler was designed when it was detected that the NB and the Audi TT were both prone to losing control at high speed (evidenced by earlier TTs biting it on the Autobahn). It, however, does seem to be effective in pushing down the vehicle at around 60-70mph, which sort of makes you wish VW thought of making the revision 60mph instead of 45mph.
All sunroofs automatically close at 90mph.
Manually deploying the spoiler can be done at any speeds below its automatic deployment speed.
Manually closing the spoiler can be done at any speeds below its automatics deployment speed. When traveling faster than 10mph, the spoiler closes in 1 step. When less than 10mph, it closes in several steps as a form of pinch protection. It has nothing to do with airflow.
edit:
The deployment speeds are determined by a control module in the motor assembly, not the ECU. The wires to the ECU only report speed to the motor's control module.
second edit:
Swapping motors is an easy way to get what you want from the two currently available options: 45mph or 92mph. A newbeetle.org member in the UK has a prototype chip that will allow you to customize the deployment speed, and with luck will have it available before the end of the year.


[Modified by paultakeda, 4:49 AM 9-6-2002]


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (paultakeda)*

I wonder if my previous posts were invisible or something?


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (MeetleBan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wonder if my previous posts were invisible or something?







[HR][/HR]​
Ah feel yer pain.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (MeetleBan)*

Meetleban: No, I read them all, as I'm sure many others do. They are just so articulate and complete that they generate no questions. Actually, I do have a small comment. The spoiler deploy speed on the older NB's was spec'd at 150 kph, or 93 mph. That would be an indicated 97 mph, just as you stated. Keep posting from the other side; we need the UK point of view here








Dan


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (dhk)*

dhk, no worries








Seems the spoiler speeds can vary from Bug to Bug, by around 5mph or so.. No big deal.. and could mostly be accounted for by speedo inaccuracies I guess.. Just as you said. 
I must admit tho, I much prefer the spoiler to operate at the lower speed ranges.. not just because it looks a bit funkier. But cos the regular excersize stops the damn thing jamming! 
The replacement motor assembly isnt especially cheap tho..


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (MeetleBan)*

Agree regular exercise is needed, and it's important to test using the "auto-deploy" mode. I try to give my spoiler a checkout run at least once a month, just to make sure it stays in working order: it's a safety device after all. 

Dan


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (dhk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Agree regular exercise is needed, and it's important to test using the "auto-deploy" mode. I try to give my spoiler a checkout run at least once a month, just to make sure it stays in working order: it's a safety device after all. 
[HR][/HR]​I just use it as a safety device almost every time I've got a nice opening on the freeway! Hell, I can barely keep my sunroof open!








btw, don't you guys design rockets down in Huntsville? 


[Modified by Der Meister, 7:27 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Der Meister)*

I think the new design is stupid. I think they should have it come up at around 60mph. When and if I get a Turbo S I am going to change the motor to the older style.


----------



## KTZbeetleTS (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (beezlebug)*

I know exactly what you're talking about!!!!!!!








My car is on it's 25th day in the shop (I was supposed to have it back weeks ago) and they FINALLY figured out the problem which is the same problem you are having. It's the Comfort and Convienience control module. I had the same exact things happen to my Turbo S and they replaced this module twice. THEN, as i'm turning a corner, my horn blows through my speaker, my trunk opens a latch, the windows stopped working, and I couldn't lock my car. Oh yeah, and my dome lights stopped working. After all this time they figured out that it's a manufacturing defect and put 2 more C and C modules. I get to pick her up tonight after work (after 4 weeks of having a rental car). I hope this helps, I know I'm rambling cause I am SOOOO frustrated about this while situation. 
I posted a thread on this a little while back, but I don't know how to link it. It's called Can I vent?, if you would like to check it out!








~katee


----------



## Hessianflt4 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Hawk)*

I also have had problems with my spoiler. Granted I have to pop it out manually, it made a funny sound. Then I tried to close it. Got home and it was only partly closed. Turned the car back on repoped it and it opened, then closed normally. This has happened twice, don't know what to tell you, but I sure wish that mine opened at 45 rather than 93 or manually.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (MeetleBan)*

Meetleban: Good info, didn't know the speed coding was built into the motors. Spoilers on the older US NB's work just like yours. Up at 150 kph (93 mph, or 97 indicated), then down when you drop back below 80. Believe they changed over to the 45 mph setting in 2002. Local speeds here are often over 45 mph, so I'd get tired of the constant motor operation and noise in a hurry.
Have you noticed that the spoiler does add some stability in crosswinds at regular highway speeds? I use mine (manual switch) at 75 mph cruising in crosswinds or gustly conditions. It seems to make the car more stable (or at least I've convinced myself it does).
Dan
Dan


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Hawk)*

ban hawk.


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (Hawk)*

Up at 35mph, down at 5mph, courtesy of the Tailwagger.
http://www.lupine.com
programmable to deploy and lower in 5mph increments.
keep it well lubricated and it doesn't make much noise.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_ban hawk.









Bringing back to life a 4 year old thread to post that? Yeah, really hilarious Hawc..


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: I'm having a problem with the spoiler on my Turbo S beetle. (MeetleBan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeetleBan* »_
Bringing back to life a 4 year old thread to post that? Yeah, really hilarious Hawc..


----------

